# Muay Thai in Oklahoma City?



## corwin1968 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Muay Thai training in Oklahoma City? I've found several gyms/schools that offer Muay Thai but I'm not sure I've seen all that is available. I'm only interested in the stand-up game right now but might be open to a more MMA emphasis in the future.


1) Full Contact Concepts: Instructor teaches Muay Thai thru the Redline BJJ school (a Leonardo Xavier school) and the empasis seems to be Muay Thai. Right now, this is my first choice. 

2) Crucible Martial Arts: Seems to be an MMA gym rather than specifically MT. 

3) Premier Martial Arts: Sounds like a family-oriented MMA program that offers Muay Thai/Kickboxing.

4) Lovato's BJJ: A well-known and very good BJJ school that also offers Muay Thai/Boxing. My impression is that Muay Thai is very secondary to the BJJ.

5) Titan Martial Arts: An MMA school that also seems more oriented to BJJ.


Does anyone have any experience with any of these schools or know of any other schools offering Muay Thai in Oklahoma City?


----------

